# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Interpretacja Wyników

## MarVetSt

Witam. Mój tata ostatnimi czasy źle się czuł był osłabiony. Dużo jadł. Lekarz rodzinny skierował go do szpitala ponieważ stwierdził że to anemia. Tato leżał w szpitalu, badania jakie mu zrobili to rentgen klatki piersiowej gastroskopie badanie krwi. Gastroskopia i rentgen wyszły pozytywnie. Przetaczali mu krew lub osocze nie wiem dokładnie ale dostał 2 takie kroplówki po czym mówił że czuje się lepiej. Lekarz stwierdził że ma powiększone węzły chłonne. Z wynikami dali mu skierowanie na oddział onkologiczny. To są wyniki które otrzymał. Proszę o interpretacje o ile jest to możliwe. 

Grzybicze zapalenie przełyku . Niedokrwistość i małopłytkowość do dalszej diagnostyki. Uogólniona  limfadenopatia. Stan po leczeniu  ropniaka  lewej (2010. Nadciśnienie tętnicze. Nikotynizm.

Morfilogia wbc 4.20 k, ul RBC 2.71 M/UL HGB.90 G/DL, HCT 23.50%, MCV 87.00 FL, MCH 27.00 PG, MCHC 31.00 g/dl, plt

Bardzo proszę o szybką interpretacje. Z góry dziękuję.

----------

